# GT: Game 10 Clippers vs Sonics 11/22



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(6-3) vs Seattle Sonics(5-7)

Q's Prediction: 105-81 Clippers Win
Q's Prediction Recrd: 7-2*​
Sorry for the below average GT, I'm tired and sleepy, will maybe fix it up tomorrow if I have a chance.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

No problems gross1fan... take a little break and relax... !!

As of 1:33am 11/22/06

L.A. Clippers -5.5
O/U 200.5

Must WIN tonight...
Clippers has no more excuses from now on !!! Everyone has played good at some point.. Just hafta put it all together.. Come On CLIPPERS !!!! You ARE KILLING me LARRY !!! hahahahaa !!!


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

We need this one tonight.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Key of the game, is if the clippers can figure out how to do help defense on ray allen, because we know ross will lock him down one on one, and if they can figure out how NOT to always leave a shooter open from downtown. 

If they do that, Clippers should be able to take it. Sonics front court is super weak as we know due to injury. Even wilcox has been in a slump of late, especially from the free thow line as he is a shaq like 3 out of 16 in his last 4 games. So might want to use hack a cox in this game.

Id rather see brand on wilcox, that kaman, but at the same time, if the sonics dont start either petro or sene, i dont know who kaman is going to guard. Definately not rashard lewis. 

By the way, i still say wilcox has got to finish worlds above kaman on stats at the end of the year due to his situation, but for all those who keep saying how much better wilcox is doing now than kaman, look at the per 48 numbers. Wilcox is averaging 16 points 14 rebounds, 1 block a game. Kaman is averaging 15 points, 12 rebounds, 2 blocks a game. And by the way, wilcox makes more than double what kaman is making now.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Stats predictions:

Clippers win 110-93

Wilcox 23 points 13 rebounds
brand 25 points 15 rebounds
kaman 13 points 9 rebounds
Allen 32 points
Cassell 22 points


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I will be at the game and I hope that the Clippers come out tonight to play for real. The real Clippers need to step up.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Being undefeated at home would be nice before they go out on the road.

But for the love of all that is holy, I hope they win some road games next week...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Well I will be at the game and I hope that the Clippers come out tonight to play for real. The real Clippers need to step up.


 :yes: 

even Mike Smith said yesterday that the Clippers have not played their best bal...i feel when Sam gets like double digit points and assists, Cuttino nails a couple 3s & gets some steals...Q has a great defensive game (some blocks, steals) & he scores 10 pts or so...Elton has 20Pts and double digit rebounds...Chris Kaman has 15 and 10.....Livingston has atleast 10 points..double digit assists ...Tim Thomas nails a couple 3s...Maggette has double digit points....(the point totals can be interchangable..) and well with single digit turnovers, winning on the boards, limiting fast break points...winning the second chance points battle....

and well it seems like alot....but that right there is what i would consider a great game for the Clippers and them playing to their potential...its possible they just need to play with the fire and passion they did during the playoffs last year..

GO CLIPPERS!!!!

WE SHOOOOOOULD beat the SOnics but i will know after the first quarter if we are ...im glad there is a game back to back cuz i get to forget about last nights defeat and just moveon haha


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hope Q can frustrate Ray Allen maybe get him t'd up...haha i just remembered did you guys see Qs block on Kobe yesterday??? vicious!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is going to be an interested commute to Staples tonight. Traffic is going to be fun which is why I think that attendance will be down tonight. But for all of us going lets cheer our hearts out!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Clippers should take this one easily tonight. The player you have to be most worried about is Rashard Lewis. Q will shut down Allen pretty well, but they have another great shooter in Lewis. They can really spread the floor.

Last night Kaman showed some glimpses of the talent he has, he needs to step it up and play like that every game. I think Brand will have like 35 pts tonight. Go Clips!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

horrible start by the Clippers....CAN THEY GUARD THE DAMN 3!!! if the Sonics keep shooting 3s and the clippers continue no not shoot a 3 at all i have a bad feeling about this game


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont think ima watch this game haha it gets ****** frustrating that the Clippers can never seem to score two times down straight!!!!! DAMNIT


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

You'd think after the loss to the Lakers the Clips would come out charging...


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

jessusss kaman cant buy a basket....he's missing so many shots he wouldve made last year


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

You know ... it's one thing to expect the guys to be ready to play when called on ... it's another to shuffle the guys in and out as if you have NO CONFIDENCE in them and then expect them to play inspired ball not knowing when they will be yanked.

Get a rotation, allow the guys to figure it out by establishing a rhythm before yanking them; at least give them a chance to compete as a unit.



I THINK DUNLEAVY HAS LOST THIS TEAM --- THEY ARE NOT MOTIVATED AND I BELIEVE IT IS BECAUSE OF HIS 'SYSTEM'.

We NEED a coach! At this rate, Dunleavy won't even get us to the Playoffs.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Clippers look like if they dont even wanna play out there 
******* pathetic...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Only MAGGETTE and sometimes EB look ready to play, or that they care to play. (Same two that have ALWAYS been there for the Clippers, before Dunleavy and before Kaman and before QRoss, etc. And some want to trade Corey!!!!!)

~could this be the guys' ploy to get rid of Dunleavy?~ It's happened before with other teams, it can happen here. Mutiny.

This is NOT the same motivated team of last year, to say the least.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

probably the worst Clipper game of the year.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Elton is also not doing the same things he was last year thats odd....those Js he is missing WERE MONEY last year...and now it seems nothing is dropping for him ...the Clippers are lucky the Sonics are not knocking down as many shots as they are shooting or theyw ould be down by 20+ right now....boy this is horrible


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Clippers have had like a million chances to cut the 5 pt deficit and THEY FINALLY do and ALlen just knocks down a 3 on the other end ....just great..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's sad to see the team that showed so much promise starting so slowly. I'm like damn, this was supposed to be the year we won the championship.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If the clippers keep playing like this... I don't even think we'll make playoffs.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hope you guys are not watching the game or for some reason missed it ....horrible....horrible....they have been playing like this all year but today it was just over the top....and well they payed for it...THEY HAD SO MANY CHANCES TO CUT IN TO THE LEAD BUT NO ONE COULD SCORE!!! 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
ima stop watching a couple games or something cuz i cant stand it...i get too into it ... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

 see you guys in like a dozen games


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Its time to trade for A.I or Paul Perice dammit! or at least consider it!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

This is ****in disgusting, they had this coming because of the way they have been playing this whole year. But I'm not going to get mad though b/c as long as Dumbleavy is the coach, I don't see things getting better.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha, with the way the Clippers are playing, I pretty much want them to lose. In fact, I wish we lost to the Sixers. This isn't the same Clipper team as last year where they were practically hungry for every win they could get.

Here it's like the players are just standing around, missing their coverage, not even trying on offense... what the hell? 

I want us to lose, and I want us to be blown out, I'm tired of saying "we're not playing our best" damn it

They are professional athletes... the key word is "professional," if they don't play like professionals, they shouldn't win against them.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

NOFX22 said:


> Its time to trade for A.I or Paul Perice dammit! or at least consider it!


Trades are NOT the answer. This team is unmotvated and need a system that caters to their skills. In that respect, it won't matter who you bring in because we have an inflexible coach.

We have everything we need on this team except the RIGHT coach.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Trades are NOT the answer. This team is unmotvated and need a system that caters to their skills. In that respect, it won't matter who you bring in because we have an inflexible coach.
> 
> We have everything we need on this team except the RIGHT coach.


We need, Rick Adelman.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, this was just one game. You guys will bounce back and run off a string of wins.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> We need, Rick Adelman.


Larry Brown!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> This is ****in disgusting, they had this coming because of the way they have been playing this whole year. But I'm not going to get mad though b/c as long as Dumbleavy is the coach, I don't see things getting better.


Exactly ... this is Dunleavy's history, which is why he was out of basketball when we hired him. Twice ... with the Lakers and Portland ... he has taken the teams to the Playoffs only to lose his job afterwards. Why?????


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Trades are NOT the answer. This team is unmotvated and need a system that caters to their skills. In that respect, it won't matter who you bring in because we have an inflexible coach.
> 
> We have everything we need on this team except the RIGHT coach.


that's an even worse problem than trading and revamping the roster. the coach is absolutely linked with management, because mike d was the guy bringing in the players. donald sterling doesnt kno jack enough about basketball to acknowledge that this slump is because of coaching problems.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

NOFX22 said:


> Larry Brown!


Stan VanGundy!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

NOFX22 said:


> Larry Brown!


Oh hell no... Larry will only make us play more defense... we need offense to win, like the Utah Jazz. We're good enough defensively.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

G-Force said:


> Hey, this was just one game. You guys will bounce back and run off a string of wins.


You might be right but November was the easiest schedule we had and only 6-4! Everything from now on will be uphill battle.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Hey, this was just one game. You guys will bounce back and run off a string of wins.


Thanks for trying to console us... but with the way the Clippers have been playing, we should really be 0-10.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

G-Force said:


> Hey, this was just one game. You guys will bounce back and run off a string of wins.


NOt really sure about that GForce. I think we have unknown 'internal' problems. Hope I'm wrong.

What's wrong with Wilcox? Is he injured?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

AS someone who followed the Clippers since 1999, it's been terrible... losing season after losing season. And finally, when we come to a season where we're expected to be very good... bam... we suck.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> ... donald sterling doesnt kno jack enough about basketball to acknowledge that this slump is because of coaching problems.


True, but he has had a taste of success and respect for being a winner. He is at every game and can hear what fans are saying. I don't think he wants to revert back to the old Clippers and will certainly be trying to find out what the problem is ... and after hearing enough times it is Dunleavy, he will look into it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox is damn good and better then Kaman! I mean, 9 and 6 tops 12 and 14!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> Wilcox is damn good and better then Kaman! I mean, 9 and 6 tops 12 and 14!


You know what? Don't embarrass yourself ... if those were Kaman's numbers, they were the uglies ever seen and nothing for you to hold up as a good example of a good Center of a $52 Million player.

Let it go!!!! I won't change my opinion of how Wilcox was treated by Dunleavy and preferential treatment given Kaman.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Exactly ... this is Dunleavy's history, which is why he was out of basketball when we hired him. Twice ... with the Lakers and Portland ... he has taken the teams to the Playoffs only to lose his job afterwards. Why?????


hey now, portland almost won the championship in 99-00

it was lakers/blazers that year... the first half of the season i felt the blazers were better than us. also, mike d's team went into the 4th quarter of game 7 with something like a 13 point lead.

had they beaten us, the last team they had to face was the weakly pacers (old rik smits, jalen rose, reggie miller, austine croshere.. a joke to the 99-00 blazers).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers had no urgency tonight. They sucked just enough to keep the game reasonable and never made a push. I mean they couldn't close out, as they never (except once) got within 4. Very disappointing game.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Arggghhh... Another slopy game by the Clippers... I was at Staples Center.. And I couldn't even root for the Clippers cuz the game was played so badly. I was about to fall asleep ... 

Why did Dunlevy pull out Corey when we were on a push to catch up ??? We almost had it.. so what if Corey lost the ball under the basket and didn't get the call, he got back and got the charge? ( I think, hahahha.. 1/2 sleeping at the game ).

Its time for a new coach.. Hell i think Kurt Rambus can coach better now.. Hahahhaa !! Hell, I dunno.. Im just messing.. fustrated.. 

And I'm finally going to wash my ClipperNation TeeShirt now.. get the bad juju out.. LoL..


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmm, is there some kinda error or did you all switch your logos to the Timberwolves?

edit: nevermind, just saw the 'jinx thread'


----------

